# Aww I have twins



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

So I was feeding my fishys today. And All of a sudden i see this white line dart out of this rock/bush. So I pretty much pressed my face against the glass to see what it was and to my surpirse I had a little youngen in there. This was a huge surpirse becuase I lost most of my females in a mini cycle and here this little feller popped out of no-where. I think the father is an Albino zebra b.c ist all white with this black spot on the top of his head. So now after seeing him I looked around the tank to see if there were anymore and to my surprise once again there was another one. Identical to him. Twins!!! :king: Im very excited now.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Congratulations Ashley! Lucky! Give us updates!


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats  Maybe your fish were having one last hurrah, you know, thinking they were gonna die like plants often flower just before they die, kind of a continuing the species mechanism!? I had a similar thing happen in my tank after an episode of velvet. Lost 4 out of 6 zebra danio's and after it was all over there were 4 fry that had survived - the fish were so sick I wasn't sure where they'd found the energy! Hope the little guys make it - it's good when your fish save you a trip to the lfs to replace them :lol:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yay! got that right!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats!! Don't you love suprises? :-D


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

:O  turns out im a proud mamma of TRIPLETS!!!! I LOVE SURPRISESSSSS!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats. Fry are good hiders when they are small, can be surprising how many are in there hiding when you do water changes and move rocks around.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Orbital said:


> Congrats. Fry are good hiders when they are small, can be surprising how many are in there hiding when you do water changes and move rocks around.


Yeah, you've just got to be careful not to suck them up with the syphon!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Will do....But what happens when i get to many fish in my tank because of them
???


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Alot usually don't make it due to being eaten by the adults.


----------

